# Zucchero, vi piace?



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2017)

Come da titolo, vi piace Zucchero? C'è chi lo reputa un grande """bluesman""", chi dice che è finto e così via. Per me blues o non blues, è una delle voci più belle della musica italiana. In particolare mi piacciono i suoi primi lavori come Rispetto, Blue's ed Oro, Incenso e Birra e l'ultimo Black Cat non mi dispiace. Vi posto il suo ultimo singolo assieme a Mark Knopfler ex leader dei Dire Straits. 

Video al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2017)




----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (26 Febbraio 2017)

Plagiaro ed emulo scarso di Joe Cocker, però Oro incenso & birra era un bel disco.


----------



## Raryof (26 Febbraio 2017)

A me piace, non sono un suo fan scatenato ma apprezzo sicuramente lo Zucchero anni 90 o giù di lì, quindi Per colpa di chi, Diamante e anche diverse più recenti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Febbraio 2017)

Grande personalità e musica sicuramente coinvolgente,
paiono vere le accuse di plagio, ma chissene? quelle riguardano case discografiche e diritti d'autore,
sicuramente nel panorama italiano è una pietra miliare.


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2017)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Plagiaro ed emulo scarso di Joe Cocker, però Oro incenso & birra era un bel disco.



.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Grande personalità e musica sicuramente coinvolgente,
> paiono vere le accuse di plagio, ma chissene? quelle riguardano case discografiche e diritti d'autore,
> sicuramente nel panorama italiano è una pietra miliare.


In musica plagiano quasi tutti, tra l'altro Joe Cocker, altro mio idolo, era ben consapevole che Zucchero copiasse le sue note, ma sono sempre stati grandi amici.
Al massimo si può criticare il fatto che i suoi migliori pezzi non sono stati scritti da lui. Ad esempio il testo di Come al sole all'improvviso è di Gino Paoli e Diamante è di De Gregori.



Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Plagiaro ed emulo scarso di Joe Cocker, però Oro incenso & birra era un bel disco.


Penso che anche tutti i dischi prima di Oro, Incenso siano molto buoni ed OI&B è stato l'apice.


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Uno dei pochi fenomeni della musica italiana


----------



## alcyppa (26 Febbraio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Uno dei pochi fenomeni della musica italiana



I fenomeni sono quelli che suonano per lui.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Premesso che ''bluesman'' non è proprio un termine adatto da attribuire a Zucchero visto che i veri ''bluesman'' sono tutt'altra cosa...
Non so dare un giudizio lineare su di lui perchè (almeno per i miei gusti) alterna buona musica a brani veramente scadenti...
Negli album pubblicati tra la fine degli anni ottanta e l'inizio degli anni novanta ci sono pezzi veramente belli...ricorco con piacere ''Dune mosse'' oppure ''Iruben me''...
Poi con il passar del tempo ho smesso di seguirlo e di conseguenza non so dare un giudizio sulla sua discografia recente...
In ogni caso per quanto riguarda la musica ''contemporanea'' non sono molto affidabile nei giudizi...visto che per me il migliore rimane sempre e per sempre Jimi Hendrix


----------



## juventino (26 Febbraio 2017)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Plagiaro ed emulo scarso di Joe Cocker, però Oro incenso & birra era un bel disco.



. 
Nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> *Premesso che ''bluesman'' non è proprio un termine adatto da attribuire a Zucchero visto che i veri ''bluesman'' sono tutt'altra cosa...*
> Non so dare un giudizio lineare su di lui perchè (almeno per i miei gusti) alterna buona musica a brani veramente scadenti...
> Negli album pubblicati tra la fine degli anni ottanta e l'inizio degli anni novanta ci sono pezzi veramente belli...ricorco con piacere ''Dune mosse'' oppure ''Iruben me''...
> Poi con il passar del tempo ho smesso di seguirlo e di conseguenza non so dare un giudizio sulla sua discografia recente...
> In ogni caso per quanto riguarda la musica ''contemporanea'' non sono molto affidabile nei giudizi...visto che per me il migliore rimane sempre e per sempre Jimi Hendrix


Assolutamente! Da notare infatti che nel topic ho messo il termine bluesman tra virgolette. Il vero blues so fortunatamente cos'è, sto parlando di B.B.King, Robert Johnson, il già citato Joe Cocker, Muddy Waters ecc tutte leggende che io ascolto e tra l'altro a casa mia ho anche una collection di blues chiamata "The Legend of Blues" trovata in edicola allegata ad una rivista. 

Zucchero è un cantante POP con qualche vaga citazione al blues e nei primi album, come Randy Jackson Band e Rispetto avevano sonorità Rhythm and Blues anni 80. L'unico album veramente blues nelle sonorità è Oro, Incenso & Birra, ma ciò non lo rende definibile come Bluesman.

In ogni caso odio fare le etichette, se un cantante mi emoziona lo ascolto indipendentemente dal genere. Cioè senti questa e come ti fa a non venire la pelle d'oca.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (26 Febbraio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente! Da notare infatti che nel topic ho messo il termine bluesman tra virgolette. *Il vero blues so fortunatamente cos'è*, sto parlando di B.B.King, Robert Johnson, il già citato Joe Cocker, Muddy Waters ecc tutte leggende che io ascolto e tra l'altro a casa mia ho anche una collection di blues chiamata "The Legend of Blues" trovata in edicola allegata ad una rivista.
> 
> Zucchero è un cantante POP con qualche vaga citazione al blues e nei primi album, come Randy Jackson Band e Rispetto avevano sonorità Rhythm and Blues anni 80. L'unico album veramente blues nelle sonorità è Oro, Incenso & Birra, ma ciò non lo rende definibile come Bluesman.
> 
> In ogni caso odio fare le etichette, se un cantante mi emoziona lo ascolto indipendentemente dal genere. Cioè senti questa e come ti fa a non venire la pelle d'oca.


Molto bene...se ti piace il blues....il mio preferito...S.R.V....spero ti piaccia..


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Molto bene...se ti piace il blues....il mio preferito...S.R.V....spero ti piaccia..


Sicuramente, anche se sono più legato al blues delle origini, al massimo viro sugli ZZ Top se devo andare oltre . Ah comunque hai citato Jimi Hendrix colui che ha rivoluzionato tutto, cosa c'è da dire.... E a proposito, Stevie Ray fece proprio una cover di Little Wing spettacolare a dir poco. E per tornare in topic, non dimentichiamoci che anche lui, come molti altri, hanno collaborato con Zucchero  .


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (26 Febbraio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente, anche se sono più legato al blues delle origini, al massimo viro sugli ZZ Top se devo andare oltre . Ah comunque hai citato Jimi Hendrix colui che ha rivoluzionato tutto, cosa c'è da dire.... E a proposito, Stevie Ray fece proprio una cover di Little Wing spettacolare a dir poco. E per tornare in topic, non dimentichiamoci che anche lui, come molti altri, hanno collaborato con Zucchero  .


Complimenti....vedo che in fatto di musica hai gli orizzonti molto ampi...sicuramente ci ritroveremo in altri topic a parlare di musica...con la emme maiuscola


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Complimenti....vedo che in fatto di musica hai gli orizzonti molto ampi...sicuramente ci ritroveremo in altri topic a parlare di musica...con la emme maiuscola


Sicuramente, io penso che ognuno prima di avvicinarsi alla musica contemporanea debba ascoltare generi come la classica, il blues, il jazz. Ascolto anche prog rock (Genesis number one) e prog metal come Dream Theater e Seventh Wonder. Però il più grande di tutti, quello che ha veramente segnato un'epoca è stato Elvis Presley. Ha dimostrato di essere il numero uno qualunque cosa lui abbia fatto, dal rock al country, dal soul al gospel. Come disse John Lennon, prima di Elvis c'era il nulla.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2017)

Un artista eccezionale, ha suonato nei più importanti teatri del modo, di fronte alle più grandi personalità e duettato con i migliori..In Italia di certo come lui ce ne sono pochi..
Poi dopo può piacere o no, ma ridurlo ad un "plagiatore" è abbastanza sciocco..

Anzi adesso che me lo avete ricordato vado a riascoltarmi Hey Man in duetto con B.B. King..fantastica


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Febbraio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente, io penso che ognuno prima di avvicinarsi alla musica contemporanea debba ascoltare generi come la classica, il blues, il jazz. Ascolto anche prog rock (Genesis number one) e prog metal come Dream Theater e Seventh Wonder. Però il più grande di tutti, quello che ha veramente segnato un'epoca è stato Elvis Presley. Ha dimostrato di essere il numero uno qualunque cosa lui abbia fatto, dal rock al country, dal soul al gospel. Come disse John Lennon, prima di Elvis c'era il nulla.



Genesis


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Febbraio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Un artista eccezionale, ha suonato nei più importanti teatri del modo, di fronte alle più grandi personalità e duettato con i migliori..In Italia di certo come lui ce ne sono pochi..
> Poi dopo può piacere o no, ma ridurlo ad un "plagiatore" è abbastanza sciocco..
> 
> Anzi adesso che me lo avete ricordato vado a riascoltarmi Hey Man in duetto con B.B. King..fantastica



Infatti non lo si riduce a quello, perlomeno non intendevo farlo io col mio commento. Il "plagiarismo", nella sua accezione piuù ampia, è più diffuso di quanto si creda (i Led Zeppelin, che io considero delle divinità, erano dei plagiatori seriali). Ciò non toglie che Zucchero sia un ottimo artista e che i dischi vecchi siano buoni.


----------



## Coripra (27 Febbraio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In musica plagiano quasi tutti, tra l'altro Joe Cocker, altro mio idolo, era ben consapevole che Zucchero copiasse le sue note, ma sono sempre stati grandi amici.
> Al massimo si può criticare il fatto che i suoi migliori pezzi non sono stati scritti da lui. Ad esempio il testo di Come al sole all'improvviso è di Gino Paoli e Diamante è di De Gregori.
> 
> 
> Penso che anche tutti i dischi prima di Oro, Incenso siano molto buoni ed OI&B è stato l'apice.



Giusto.
Ricordo ancora l'unico suo concerto a cui ho assistito (capperi... più o meno 27 anni fa...) in cui aveva fatto tutti gli ultimi due album (OI&B, Blues) più altre.
Mi ero divertito un sacco.


----------



## Raryof (27 Febbraio 2017)

Nessuno che mi cita questa? dai.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2017)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Infatti non lo si riduce a quello, perlomeno non intendevo farlo io col mio commento. Il "plagiarismo", nella sua accezione piuù ampia, è più diffuso di quanto si creda (i Led Zeppelin, che io considero delle divinità, erano dei plagiatori seriali). Ciò non toglie che Zucchero sia un ottimo artista e che i dischi vecchi siano buoni.



Anche perché ok che il mercato musicale è in declino, ma Sugar sta sul mercato da 30 anni e l'anno scorso si è sparato 11 concerti di fila all'Arena di Verona..roba mica da tutti


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Nessuno che mi cita questa? dai.


Eh vabbè un classico, come tutto il disco 



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Anche perché ok che il mercato musicale è in declino, ma Sugar sta sul mercato da 30 anni e l'anno scorso si è sparato 11 concerti di fila all'Arena di Verona..roba mica da tutti


Vero, ma già l'anno scorso fece un sacco di concerti di fila lì. Ormai l'Arena di Verona è casa sua, anche 4 anni fa che stavo tornando da una gita a Monaco di Baviera, mi fermai da quelle parti ed entrai proprio nell'arena, era pomeriggio circa e c'era la scenografia de "La Sesion Cubana". Purtroppo era una gita scolastica e non potevo restare lì, se avessi potuto avrei speso tutta la giornata a ricavarmi un biglietto.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Febbraio 2017)

Ai tempi Zucchero, anche a causa della eccellente produzione di quegli anni, specie gli ottanta, veniva considerato un cantante mediocre, però lasciatemi dire che oggi album come Blues o Oro incenso e birra o lo stesso Rispetto verrebbero considerati dei capolavori, anche se non credo che in Italia, attualmente, ci siano artisti capaci di produrre album come quelli che ho citato.


----------



## Il Genio (2 Marzo 2017)

Lo adoro


----------



## Eziomare (4 Maggio 2017)

Adelmo era uno dei miei cantanti preferiti in eta' adolescenziale, la canzone piu' bella che gli ho sentito cantare e' una cover capolavoro di De Andre', Ho visto Nina volare https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5vCq_t-X8o


----------



## fabri47 (4 Agosto 2017)

Stasera su Rai 1, in replica, lo speciale Partigiano Reggiano condotto da Massimo Giletti. Io non mancherò di vederlo, visto che alla prima messa in onda me lo sono perso.


----------

